# F to F banana plugs



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I use my office as my "audio lab". Because of this I have my sub and speakers plugged in with banana plugs so I can more easily switch between speakers if I want to. I was wondering if there was a Female to Female banana plug adapter for when I wanted to cut my sub out of the loop. Anybody heard of something like this?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd check out www.partsexpress.com and see what you can find. I did a quick search and didn't find exactly what you were looking for. Basically all you really need is a tube with the correct inner diameter for a banana plug... you could even drill a hole in some brass or such long enough for the banana plugs to fit in either end.


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just remove them from one of those feed through wall plugs.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Could even use a couple small pieces of brass or copper tubing from the local hobby shop. Cover the tube with heatshrink tubing and it would work fine. If you know somebody in the AC field, he might have a scrap piece of small copper tube to give you.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a sub terminal plate lying around so, of course, I did this the hard way. Kinda fun to look at though. Now I can easily pop out the signal wires and plug them into a test speaker in the middle of the office. 

This took less then an hour to make - I love having a table saw.


----------

